

Ask HN: Best way to get paid for consulting jobs from US clients - famoreira

As a UK based freelance developer I was wondering what approach it is the most used when it's time to get paid.&#60;p&#62;The options seems to be:&#60;p&#62;1) Open a US bank account&#60;p&#62;2) Get paid via wire transfer&#60;p&#62;3) Use Paypal or similar&#60;p&#62;Number 1 is probably the best options for the clients but potentially hard to manage. Number 2 seems to be the best option but it can be a bit of a hassle to the clients (and also a little bit costly). Number 3 seems pretty straightforward but it's definitely the easiest option but also the most expensive.&#60;p&#62;I was thinking also in maybe being able to open an account in US dollars in the UK and have clients transfer the payment to this account.&#60;p&#62;Anyone can help out?&#60;p&#62;Thanks
======
mootothemax
I use a currency broker to kill two birds with one stone.
<http://currencyfair.com> lets me accept deposits to local bank accounts in
several countries, and then get a pretty decent rate converting the money to,
e.g., GBP or PLN.

Thinking about it, I'm pretty amazed that the system works so flawlessly.
Their customer service is pretty hot - I discussed whether all of this was
possible with them in advance and got the go-ahead. Definitely get in touch
with them!

~~~
famoreira
Nice one! Will definitely look into them.

Thanks

------
dimitrign123
I live in Toronto, CA and have been a freelancer for a number of years and
have several US-based clients.

2). Wire transfer is the most sensible option for you. Another option you do
not mention is an old fashioned check :)

Definitely open a U.S. bank account.

~~~
famoreira
I will look into how to open a US bank account for a company registered
elsewhere (e.g. UK). Thanks for that!

------
yashchandra
Some international banks such as HSBC, Citi etc. have provisions where you can
have multiple accounts in different countries and can transfer money to/from
easily and cheaply (or even free ). The catch is that they might expect you to
maintain large balances. Not sure if this works for you but just FYI.

~~~
famoreira
Thanks for that. Will definitely look into it as this would facilitate a lot.

